# Feeding bland diet - very little stool?



## OntarioGSD (Jul 27, 2013)

Our GSD, August, got very bad diarrhea after switching to a new bag of (the same brand) of kibble. We started her on a bland diet of chicken breast and white rice and she gets approximately one chicken breast and one cup of rice total per day.

We are continuing the bland diet until she has normal stools again. However, since starting her on the bland diet approximately 5-6 days ago, she has only defecated twice. The good news is that both stools were formed, but still softer than her usual.

Before this, she would poop 1-2 times per day on her normal kibble + meat diet. Has anyone else experienced this considerable lessening of number of stools while on the bland diet? I realize the point of the bland diet is to resolve diarrhea, but it seems like the number of stools she's had since starting is very low. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OntarioGSD said:


> Our GSD, August, got very bad diarrhea after switching to a new bag of (the same brand) of kibble. We started her on a bland diet of chicken breast and white rice and she gets approximately one chicken breast and one cup of rice total per day.
> 
> We are continuing the bland diet until she has normal stools again. However, since starting her on the bland diet approximately 5-6 days ago, she has only defecated twice. The good news is that both stools were formed, but still softer than her usual.
> 
> ...


Their body is absorbing the "REAL" food instead of the extruded kibble. 

My dogs were raised on kibble but when I started feeding total raw food 20 years ago, they were eating 5 pounds of meat/vegetable per day each and did not poop for 3 days!!!!
When they finally did, it was the size of a poodles!!!:laugh2:

Whatever kibble you are using, I would not feed it again.

The Honest Kitchen is 100% REAL HUMAN food....that has been dehydarted. A 10# box rehydrates to about 40 pounds, but you actually feed more of this type of food than kibble.

The Honest Kitchen is the only pet food in the USA that the FDA will legally allow to use the words "Human Food" on their advertising and packaging! www.thehonestkitchen.com

Or try Fromms. It is a family owned AND manufactured kibble: https://frommfamily.com/

Your bland diet Ratio mix should be 2 cups rice to 1 cup chicken.

Moms


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Yes. I had to do a bland diet of boiled chicken breast and white rice twice. They poop less but when they do it's a formed stool. My vet had told me 2 cups rice to 1 cup chicken. Sounds like you're doing the opposite. I'd add more rice to make it at least 1:1 ratio.


----------



## OntarioGSD (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely increase the rice. Maybe the extra bulk will have her going more often. 

We are going to feed the bland diet until her stools are back to normal. Now I know not to wait for normal stool every day!

Thanks!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Once your pup is regulated on the bland diet, she should poop every day. Just up the white rice intake. Boil the chicken breast, add a little salt. Use that broth to cook the white rice. 2 parts water to 1 part rice. Simmer a little longer than you normally would.


----------

